# Red Troxel Men’s Seat



## Indian401 (Jun 11, 2022)

Being offered is a Red Troxel seat from Elgin Falcon.  Buyer pays shipping $25.00


----------



## 63caddy (Jun 11, 2022)

$100


----------



## Indian401 (Jun 11, 2022)

No deal


----------



## prewarmachine (Jun 11, 2022)

$150


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jun 11, 2022)

160


----------



## Indian401 (Jun 11, 2022)

No deal


----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2022)

$175.00


----------



## Indian401 (Jun 11, 2022)

No deal


----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2022)

$180.00


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 11, 2022)

Hell, I just want the bike.


----------



## Indian401 (Jun 12, 2022)

No deal


----------



## Jollyride (Jul 25, 2022)

200.00


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 25, 2022)

225


----------

